# Front Yard Fright - First Night!



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey all, just wanted to let you all know that I have some pictures of from last night, our first night of the season! You can check them out by clicking on the link in my signature!
:lolkin:.


----------



## SilverScream (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow!

Great Job!!! the "Sentry" type creature counting down day was awesome

Nice work!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

dude that bathroom is crazy. some of the port-a-potties on job sites look like that.
you need poop beetles...they are real i have seen 'em
oh yeah, i agree the count down sign rocks.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks guys! Tonight there's going to be people from the paper AND the local news crew is going to be out here!
I'm way excited!
.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Looks awesome Zach! That diseased guy in the hospital jammies is just plain wrong BTW...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Zach I just wanted to say how WOWed I am with what you have accomplished. I mean lets be honest your a kid. Your haunt is better than alot of adults. You market, you advertise, you have actors and you get it done CHEAP. Im amazed and so proud of you. I wish I was back in Iowa so I could go and see this in person. You have done a phenomenal job and it keeps getting better. Definately take a minute to look at yourself in the mirror and realize you kick a**.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Fantastic! Love it. FYF!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great job Zach


----------

